# Solved: To whom it may concern.....2WIRE 2701HG-D



## hvizuett (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I used to have internet connection through QWEST. Now I have Internet connection through Mediacom, which is cable internet. I use a modem called RCA DCM425 as of now. I am aware that this modem is not Wi-Fi, and 2WIRE is. After investigating a lot on the Internet I found out that it is possible to use the 2wire along with the cable modem to provide Wi-Fi. I managed to setup the router once and managed to get on 192.168.0.1, but then it is not allowing me anymore. I wondered where I went wrong, I have the cable modem connected to the router, and have the router connected to the computer. I don't know if I have a static or dymanic ip address, how do I figure that out, and when I have tried pinging 192.168.0.1 it says request timed out. I have copied what I got from the command prompt below and have x out the physical address of my computer.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : vizuett
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 12.201.63.15
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 12.201.60.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 12.207.232.22
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 12.207.232.47
12.207.234.32
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 28, 2008 3:14:50 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 02, 2008 2:48:08 P

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
I've attached pictures of both, cable modem and 2wire.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

If the Intel connection is the one you're using, then try putting 12.201.60.1 in the web browser.


----------



## hvizuett (Nov 28, 2008)

tried says:* Failed to Connect*....Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 12.201.60.1.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I think the RCA modem is what's called a modem/router combo, so becasue you probably have 2 routers then, I think that might be why the default gateway address isn't working. Were you trying to forward ports?


----------



## hvizuett (Nov 28, 2008)

I've checked online and the rca modem is just a modem, it only provides connectivity, no security. I get internet connection when I have the cable modem connected to the router and the router to the computer's NIC, I'm trying to figure out how to have the 2wire router work as a firewall and Wi-Fi?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there a manual for the router? I'm thinking it would probably say something about how to access the router.
Have you tried disabling any software firewalls?


----------



## hvizuett (Nov 28, 2008)

no, there's no manual for the cable modem, but there is for the 2wire/router. I have contacted 2wire and still waiting. I've uninstalled and disabled windows firewall through services.msc in run


----------



## hvizuett (Nov 28, 2008)

meant to say ive uninstalled comodo firewall, its pretty annoying sometimes


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you try resetting the router? (2Wire)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That 2WIRE 2701HG-D is an ADSL modem/wireless router combo. To use it with your cable modem you have two choices:

a. Forget it; or
b. Use it as a wireless access point for one computer at a time only. Disable the router's Dhcp server and connect the modem to a router ethernet port.


----------



## hvizuett (Nov 28, 2008)

yes i did, i've tried everything, i just don't know how people online have configured it to work, maybe because they were using different routers but still they were using a cable modem and a dsl/router


----------



## hvizuett (Nov 28, 2008)

*Terry *what do you mean by wireless access point, and how do i go about on disabling the *Dhcp* server? I don't know if that's risky? So far I have tried everything and it all has come down to 2 things, either I have internet with the *cable modem* or I don't and can have the *2wire/router *work, with the only site that I can access being *192.168.0.1* where I can configure the router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is one discussion of wireless access point. In brief, the radio in the modem/router that provides Wi-Fi.

Login to the router and somewhere in or near the LAN section will be an option to enable or disable the Dhcp server. The only "danger" to doing so is that to access the router's configuration pages again will require temporarily setting your computer's IP address manually or resetting the router to factory default settings. So, best to configure the wireless the way you want it before disabling the Dhcp server.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## hvizuett (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok thanks for suggesting advice so far, I've found out that there isn't an uplink ethernet port as it comes from Qwest. The WAN interface is handled thru the RJ11 port (where the phone cord plugs in). So is it still possible and how can I configure the wireless the way I want it before disabling the Dhcp server?


----------



## hvizuett (Nov 28, 2008)

JohnWill, I don't have two routers, it's a cable modem and an ADSL/ROUTER, thanks for trying to help out though I can't really make much sense out of what you put, I'm not that good with understanding subnetting and computer terminology.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Right, don't know where I came up with the second router.  You can't use a DSL router with your cable modem, you need a router with an Ethernet WAN connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> So is it still possible and how can I configure the wireless the way I want it before disabling the Dhcp server?


What I said is possible--use the modem/router as a wireless access point so (exactly) one computer can have wireless access. By configuring the wireless I mean choose your SSID, choose a channel if necessary to avoid interference and enable encryption (preferably WPA-PSK).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With a plain modem, only one computer can have any access. If that's a wireless connection, there will be no option for any wired connections.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reopened as requested.


----------

